# Nice Saturday job.



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Today I removed the vintage Duro water softener. It was actually still in use and working. I'm guessing that it would have been made in the 60's. I think it's neat to see the way that the equipment has developed. Anyways I replaced it with a Greenway, softener.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I bet that was kinda heavy......:yes:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm betting 200 pounds. I carried it up thirteen stairs and through the house by my self. Once I got it bear hugged I wasn't stopping until it was in the truck.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Well-built for sure. I love that old vintage stuff.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Everything well/water related was Duro. I pridnear felt bad for tearing it out. I know that the green way will not last 45+ years. Kinda sad I've been in the trade for 8 years and have had to rebuild jet pumps that I assisted my master install during my apprenticeship, I have been given Duro piston pumps by people when they upgrade to jet pumps. A quick rebuild and they are good to go. Duro or Myers parts are almost alvalible everywhere here, Goulds want you to be a dealer.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Around here it's all goulds. If it ain't goulds parts aren't available.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Clack valve is the way to go


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Clack valve?


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Look at the life of domestic storage tank water heater life these days. I remember in the early 80's pulling them out 30 and 40 years old. Someone had a rating plate stuck on a board at my supply house. They had pulled it out in early 90's, it was from the 40's !! Can not remember brand, think it was a Rheem. Now I am pulling leakers I put in 7- 10 years ago. Around me, it is code to put in an Thermal Expansion tank whether they need it or not !! Great trying to explain to a customer that you pulled out a 30 year old heater and you are replacing it after 10 years and you have to put on an expansion tank ! Talk about getting the "evil eye". I carry a page on Thermal Expansion and that it is mandatory, to give them to read, so they do not think I am pulling a fast one. I do work in an area that has 175#'s in the street though !!


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I just changed an antique Bradford about a week ago. Original to house it looked like. House built in 59 according to county records.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Dpeckplb said:


> I'm betting 200 pounds. I carried it up thirteen stairs and through the house by my self. Once I got it bear hugged I wasn't stopping until it was in the truck.



So maybe you are a 7 foot tall 400lb gorilla.. or maybe you are real young . 

but you got to be crazy to bear hug something like that and man handle it up to your truck..'' that is a sure way to hurt or strain yourself ...

So did you check your shorts for any nuggets that might have come out:laughing::laughing:>>>??
Is your left or right nut hanging a little differently after lugging that thing out of the home>>>???
HOw is the back and knees feeling this week???

So you dont have a refrigerator truck?? 
They are cheaper that the emergency room..or a knee or hip
replacement......
The trucks are are good for years and years. and will keep you healthy...

I am just saying thatyou really should not do that every day..eventually that will catch up with you one way or another...






.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> So maybe you are a 7 foot tall 400lb gorilla.. or maybe you are real young .
> 
> but you got to be crazy to bear hug something like that and man handle it up to your truck..'' that is a sure way to hurt or strain yourself ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I didn't feel any pain at all really. I'm a skinny build, and only 23. Everything stayed the same and no little nuggets. :laughing: I usually always use a fridge truck but one of the other guys borrowed it for the weekend. So I didn't realize just how heavy it actually was. I will find someone to help me carry it out too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> Thanks for the advice. I didn't feel any pain at all really. I'm a skinny build, and only 23. Everything stayed the same and no little nuggets. :laughing: I usually always use a fridge truck but one of the other guys borrowed it for the weekend. So I didn't realize just how heavy it actually was. I will find someone to help me carry it out too.


I used to be 23. Was strong as an ox, lifted poorly at the gym and work. Didn't have looks or money going for me so I showed off a lot. Now I'm 47 and sleep with an ice pack most nights to keep the shoulder pain to a minimum. Handful of Tylenol too. 
Worked for a wholesaler once and used the bear hug method on a load of water heaters. Could hardly move the next few days my back was so sore.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

BTW when I was 23 the "old" guys used to tell me that I'd be paying for it later in life. I'd laugh and think that I'd always be able to do the things I could do. Up until a couple years ago I prided myself in the fact I could out work the younger guys. Still had the strength plus good work ethic. Then a couple of slips here, a little arthritis there, throw in some tendonitis from injuries that took 20 years to show up and you become one of the old guys.


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Work as my father's apprentice for 5 years till he retired at 62 still doing rough in plumbing he could still drill 3 inch holes he told me let the tool do the work you don't need to force it learned a lot from my old man still miss him everyday


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Dpeckplb- Yea, the old guys used to say the samething to me when I was 23, bear hugging stuff that I should have put on a hand truck !! That was 34 years ago. Believe the "old" guys when they tell you, that you wont be young forever. John_TPS- I got 10 years on you. I wish the ice pack would work for me. Just imagine what "my" back feels like ? After dragging cast iron steam boiler sections and 75 gallon water up a flight of stairs, since I can't even remember when !! Still wouldn't change my trade or all the years, good and bad, with employees or without. I have had as many as 6. Just down to my son and I. Like it the best. Taught him from the time he could start working on the house with me and coming on the truck. Whatever job your doing, just get it done and move on. Don't stand there and complain about it, it will just take longer !! Hard to believe he's going to be
30 !!


----------

